# Last nights 'mole' adventures



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> You should have gotten it mounted.
> 
> Skinner


Why? so I could smush it again? No thanks...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!! The "icky vole" dance got me laughing out loud at work!

Thats too funny... (glad you clarified vole for mole) I couldn't figure out how a mole could move so fast or get in your house.

I would have just put on some gloves and grabbed the little bugger and tossed him outside. Then set the dogs on it! Maybe you should get a dog for mouseing.... the cats don't seem to be doing their job!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Did the cat(s) bring it in to start with??


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

nope


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

No critter like mole or vole is good in the house, but I thought they (voles)are good bug eaters. Am I wrong?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Voles are voracious eaters aren't they..

Did it have eyes? Could it have been a shrew?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

It had eyes.... ...shudder...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahh, you had a Shrew then... Voles don't have eyes!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Meadow Voles do have eyes. Which is the most common type of Vole that we have hear. FRANK


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Bonz 54 said:


> Meadow Voles do have eyes. Which is the most common type of Vole that we have hear. FRANK


My voles in Auburn Hills have eyes too and the more distigushing part is the nose. It looks like it's a flexeble extention on the front. I confuse them with mice not moles. Moles are 3-4 times the size of a vole or a mouse. 
Am I right on this?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Moles also have HUGE almost human shaped front paws. And they stink. FRANK


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh it was not a mole, hubby said we had one running around the house. Ive killed a few of those down in GR. Need to kill a few more up here. 

It was NOT a shrew. 

Vole/field mouse

http://www.agry.purdue.edu/turf/tips/2007/voles.jpg

just imagine that one but only about a 1/4 inch 'thick'....


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Kat,

One of these days I'll have to tell you about my Late Night Spider Hunt.... FRANK


----------

